# Toro 212cc crankshaft is the same as...



## erikblank (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi, I joined here last week looking for an answer to if a Predator crankshaft and rod were he same. See I bot a brand new 721e with a blown motor. It was a return and I got it for $50. When I tore down I found the rod bolts had never been tightened from the factory. This destroyed the rod and crank. I could have just bot a Predator engine and been done with it, but I wanted to keep the electric start for resale value. I put in an order with Toro and they informed me they no longer offer the crankshaft. So I came here for the answer. While here was some posts saying they look the same, nobody I found had tried it. I looked at after market cranks (for go carts) and everything matched up , but the flywheel taper. That's when I ran across a Predator hemi crank. I decided to take a chance and ordered one and a Predator rod. They came today and I'm proud to say, the Toro crank is a Predator hemi crank and the Predator rod is also the same. So hopefully this fyi will help someone else.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

@Herve did extensive work on this topic. His was the 252cc version, but I expect the same would work for you:









Toro Power Clear 821 QZE engine knock/rattle during...


The following video and description below it (when you open it in Youtube) pretty much sum up what I've been going through the past few days. In short, I'm not a happy camper. After making the video I removed the connecting rod and piston and then removed the pin that secures the top of the...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Herve (Nov 4, 2020)

erikblank said:


> Hi, I joined here last week looking for an answer to if a Predator crankshaft and rod were he same. See I bot a brand new 721e with a blown motor. It was a return and I got it for $50. *When I tore down I found the rod bolts had never been tightened from the factory. This destroyed the rod and crank. *I could have just bot a Predator engine and been done with it, but I wanted to keep the electric start for resale value. I put in an order with Toro and they informed me they no longer offer the crankshaft. So I came here for the answer. While here was some posts saying they look the same, nobody I found had tried it. I looked at after market cranks (for go carts) and everything matched up , but the flywheel taper. That's when I ran across a Predator hemi crank. I decided to take a chance and ordered one and a Predator rod. They came today and I'm proud to say, the Toro crank is a Predator hemi crank and the Predator rod is also the same. So hopefully this fyi will help someone else.


Well I'll be damned! 

*"When I tore down I found the rod bolts had never been tightened from the factory. This destroyed the rod and crank."*

This is, quite obviously, a real life example of the proverbial "manufacturer defect"! Which leads me to ask an obvious question. From whom did you buy the blower with "a blown motor" for $50 -- a Toro dealer? (I ask because my year-old 252cc 821 Power Clear engine may have failed in under 5 hours of operation for the same reason -- a reason that until today I had never seriously considered.) 

Did the rod completely separate from the crankshaft? If not, how much slop was there between the rod's and the crank's two bearing surfaces?

Does the 721e engine's crankcase have the two roller end-bearings like the Predator's? (I have to assume that it does.)

Does the 721e's engine have a metal camshaft with metal gear teeth? (I have to assume that it does.)

Finally, tell me if I understand everything correctly. You have bought a 212cc Predator hemi-version's crankshaft and connecting rod and installed those two parts into a "Toro" 721e's 212cc engine and after doing that the "Toro" 721e's engine runs great. Is that correct? If it is, that is indeed a great thing to know for owners of that Toro model.

Thanks.


----------

